# Pro Keepers Lobby Campaigns



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Just to inform all, that PKl will be commencing campaign posting soon, should you wish to see the campaigns we are addressing please go here:

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

We are always looking for input into all that we do, so should you feel like additionally addressing any issues and topics we raise then please do so here or you can email me direct at:

[email protected]

Topics for the coming month will be:

Retail in the UK
Apathy in the Kingdom
Primate Prohibition

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier

Ps: I will be activating the pkl research teams next week. Thankyou all for your support to date.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I have to say that i was well against all this until i educated my self recently ..People there is a lot to loose unless we all unite here , and a united keepers lobby is the only way forward ..get joined up it wont cost you anything to be apart of this , and see what we can all do to help to keep things the way they are now . New legislation could stop us enjoying what we all take for granted here ..Join up and feel apart of somthing new .Dont sit back in your homes and think it wont happen to us..becasue things are going to change believe me!! Be it rats ,lizards, dogs ,cats or snakes etc etc,There are people who want to stop us from keeping what we want to keep you really do need to do somthing now ...: victory:

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"


----------

